# What is drylock



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

Its a concrete sealant I believe. Anyone have a picture of what its looks like on wood, texture, feels like (rubber, hard and smooth like glass etc.)


----------



## james.w (Jul 22, 2011)

It has a rough texture, like a rough sandpaper.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 22, 2011)

It is manufactured as a sealer for concrete, though many people have used it with great success on wood...

I've used it for it's intended use (sealing the burried side of a retaining wall) as well as many animal related projects. In the can it's like a very thick paint with sand in it. It dries faster than typical paint and again feels like thick paint with sand in it. It dries much harder than most would expect.

I have a 4x2x2 and an 8x3x3 that are both water tight sealed with Drylok. Both have been used for my Tegu and the 4x2x2 has spent almost 2 years outside and it is still 100% water tight. Drylok has far surpassed my expectations. I highly recommend it when sealing a wooden enclosure. 

Pics:

8' x 3' @ 3.5' tall. Drylok tinted Green and Brown with typical paint pigments. 






4' x 2' x 2' Drylok Tinted Gray. This was my hatchling enclosure and is currently used in my outdoor enclsoure as his burrow area. 





Vivarium - Backgronud is Styrofoam covered with Drylok tinted Gray.





Terrarium - Background is Styrofoam coverred with Drylock tinted Gray. Left and bottom right then have crushed almond shells placed into/onto the final coat of Drylok, center has coco fiber siliconed over the Drylock and upper right side is plain Gray tinted Drylok.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks for the pics.


----------



## james.w (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is my cage painted with gray Drylok.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh...and I found it much more effective on MY enclosure to mix it in with a little bit of latex. You may or may not wish to do so, but I found it to roll easier. Of course I used OSB wood because it is what I could afford at the time, and OSB just sucks it up.


----------

